# Sabad Guru: Idea And Institution



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sikh Guru and Guru Granth Sahib:*

http://globalsikhstudies.net/articles/iscpapers/Jodh%20Singh%20Shabad-Guru%20(reformatted).doc


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

But whatever the interpretation, the fact remains that Guru Nanak wanted to give these interpretations a socially institutionalized form. For him first, God is the _Guru_ and Guru Nanak had not only heard his Voice but had also listened to and followed His Word which was the Truth. Therefore naturally he could claim to be a _Guru_ himself; indeed _guruship_ had descended on him as God's grace. Here was thus a clear case of spiritual succession. Secondly, as a corollary of the above, he could legitimately select and nominate one to succeed him as _Guru_ since he had transmitted to him, his _shabad_ or word which were but the Voice and Word of God. Guru Angad Dev was selected to further this institution of Guruship.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

*The Tradition:*
http://globalsikhstudies.net/articles/iscpapers/Jodh%20Singh%20Shabad-Guru%20(reformatted).doc


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://globalsikhstudies.net/articles/iscpapers/Jodh%20Singh%20Shabad-Guru%20(reformatted).doc


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Guru Hargobind, the sixth Guru has mentioned four categories of the human Guru. The first is ‘Bhringi Guru’ who, like an insect (Bhringi) can convert a particular type of insect into ‘Bhringi’, but is not in a position to transform all the insects. 

http://globalsikhstudies.net/articles/iscpapers/Jodh%20Singh%20Shabad-Guru%20(reformatted).doc


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

*References:*
1.      Guru Nanak, Guru Granth Sahib, p.137,
'guru data guru hivai gharu guru dipaku tih loi. amar padrathu Nanaka mani maniai sukhu hoi'.​2.      Guru Arjan Dev, Guru Granth Sahib p. 183
'bandhan todi bolavai ramu. mana mahi lagai sachu dhianu'.​3.      Guru Arjan Dev, Guru Granth, p. 52
'Guru samarathu aparu guru vadbhagi darasanu hoi. guru agocharu nirmala gur jevadu avaru na koi'.​4.      Guru Nanak, Guru Granth, p. 847.
'Nanak guru santokhu rukhu dharamu phulu phal gianu. rasi rasia haria sada pakai karami dhianu. pati ke sada khada lahai dana kai sir danu'.​5.      Guru Nanak, Guru Granth, p. 635.
'satiguru seve ta sukhu pae bhai avanu janu rahai'.​6.      Guru Nanak, Guru Granth, p. 904,
'gur saran na aie brahman na pae ....'.​7.      Guru Amardas, Guru Granth, p. 526,
'manu kuncaru pilaku guru gianu kunda jaha khince taha jai. Nanak hasti kunde bahara phiri phiri ujadi pai.​8.      Guru Nanak, Guru Granth, p. 15.
'Nanak satguru aisa janiai jo sabsai lae milai jio.'​9.      Guru Ramdas, Guru Granth, p. 168.
'jio janani sutu jani palti rakhai nadari majhari ....'.​10.    Guru Ramdas, Guru Granth, p. 317,
'Gursikhan andari satguru varatai jo sikhan no lochai so gur khusi avai.'​11.    Bhai Gurdas, Var 26. 19
'Gur pura nirvair hai nindak dokhi bemukh tarai'.​12.    Guru Nanak, Guru Granth, p. 58,
'Guru jina ka andhala chele nahi thao.....'.​13.    Guru Ram Das, Guru Granth, p. 306,
'Sahibu jisaka nanga bhukha hovai tisada nafaru kithahu raji khae'.​14.    Bhai Kahan Singh, _Mahan Kosh_, p. 461,​15.    Guru Nanak, Guru Granth, p. 153,
"Satiguru milai su maranu dikhae. maran rahan rasu antari bhae ... guri miliai mili anki samaia. kari kirpa gharu mahalu dikhaia. Nanak haumai mar milaia.'​16.    Dr. Hazari Prasad Dwivedi, _Nath Sampraday,_ p. 149​17.    Guru Ram Das, Guru Granth, p. 442
'Gura govindu govindu guru hai Nanak bhedu na bhai.'​18.    Guru Arjan Dev, Guru Granth, p. 1142
'Nanak sodhe simrati beda. parbraham gur nahi bhed.'​19.    Guru Arjan Dev, Guru Granth, p.397
'Gura ki mahima kia kaha gura bibek satsaru.
Ohu adi jugadi jugah jugu pura parmesaru.'​20.    Guru Nanak, Guru Granth p. 1025
'Ape karta purakhu bidhata . jini ape api upai pachata.
ape satiguru ape sevaku ape srisati upai he.'​21.    Guru Ramdas, Guru Granth, p. 759
'Satiguru mera sada, sada na ave na jai'.​22.    Guru Nanak, Guru Granth, p. 355
'Kaci gagari deha duheli upajai binasai dukhu pai. Ihu jagu sagaru dutaru kio tariai binu hari gur pari na pai'.​23.    Guru Nanak, Guru Granth,  p. 599
'Tatu niranjan joti sabai soham bhedu na kai jio. aprampar parbrahmu parmesaru Nanak gur milia soi jio'.​24.    Guru Nanak, Guru Granth, p. 399
'Ham chakar gobind ke thakuru mera bhara. Karan karavan sagal bidhi  so satguru harmara.'​25.    Guru Gobind Singh, _Bachitra Natak _
'Ham eh kaj jagat mo ae. Dharam het gurdev pathae'.​26.    Guru Gobind Singh, _Chopai_
'adi ant ekai avtara. soi guru samjhio hamara'.​27.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 839​28.    ibid, pp. 929-30​29.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 939​30.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 940
manasa asa sabadi jalai. gurmukhi joti nirantari pai.​31.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 940,
gur hai sabadi haumai bikhu marai ta nijhghari hovai vaso.
jini rachia tisu sabadi pachana Nanaku taka daso.​32.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 940,
avagaunu mitai gur sabadi ape parakhai bakhasi laia.​33.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 941,
barah mahi jogi bharmae saniasi chhai chari,
guru kai sabadi jo mari jivai so pae mokh duaru.​34.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 944,
sabadi guru bhav sagaru tariai it ut eko janai.​35.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 943
sabadu guru surati dhuni chela.
cf. _Machinder Gorakh Bodh, Gorakh Bani_ p. 187​36,    10, Guru Granth Sahib, p. 653,
sabadu gur pira gahir gambhira binu sabadai jagu bauranang.​37.    _Dhanbindu Upanishad_, 16th Shloka.     ​38.    _Sir John Woodroffe, The Garland of Letters_, p. 4​39.    _Sir John Woodroffe, The Garland of Letters_ pp.2-3​40.    _The Bible-The Gospel of Saint John Chapter_ 1.1-3.​41.    _Holy Quran_, II,III.​42.    Guru Granth Sahib, pp.929-30​43.    Guru Granth Sahib, pp. 664
sabadu dipaku vartai tihu loi, jo chakhai so nirmalu hoi.nirmal nami haumai malu dhoi. sachi bhagati sada sukhu hoi.​44.    Arthur Avalon, _Serpent Power_, p. 88​45.    Sir John Woodroffe, _The Garland of Letters_, p. 114​46.    Dr Hazari Prasad Dvivedi, _Nath Sampradaya_, p. 155.​47.    Dr. Hazari Prasad Dvivedi, _Nath Sampradaya_, pp. 156-57.​48.    Bhai Kahan Singh, _Mahan Kosh_, p. 156.​49.    Akshay Kumar Bannerjee, _Philosophy of Gorakh Nath_ p. 148.​50.    ibid pp. 149-50​51.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 943.
_sabadu guru surati dhuni chela._​52,    Dr. Bhai Jodh Singh, Gurumat Nirnay (Foreword by Bhai Veer Singh), pp. gh,ch,chh.​53.    Guru Nanak, Guru Granth, p. 1332,
Sagale karam dharam suchi sanjam jap tap tirath sabadi vase. Nanak satgur milai milaia dukh prachat kal nase.​54.    Sir John Woodroffe, _The Garland of Letters_, p. 35.​55.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 228
gurmati namu na visra sahje pati paiai.
antari sabadu nidhanu hai mili apu gavaiai.​56.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 19,
sabhi ras bhogan badi hahi sabhi sigar vikar.
jab lagu sabadi na bhediai kio sohai gurdurai.​57.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 54
sachu dhadi dhan madiai kapadu prem sigaru.
chandanu chiti vasia mandaru dasava duaru.
dipaku sabadi vigasia Ram namu urharu.​58.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 58.
sabadi marai so mari rahai phiri marai na dujivar.
sabadai hi te paiai harinama lagai piaru.
binu sabadai jagu bhula phirai mari janamai varo var...
Nanak sabadi pachaniai haumai kahe na koi.
cf. Guru Nanak, Guru Granth Sahib, p. 156.
Sabadi marai phiri maranu na hoi.binu mue kio pura hoi.​59.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 59.
haumai mamata jali balao lobhu jalao abhimanu.
Nanak sabadu vichariai paiai guni nidhanu.​60.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 351,
gurudvarai hamaraviahu hoa sahu milia ta jania.
tihu loka mahi sabadu ravia hai apu gaia manu mania.​61.    Guru Granth Sahib, p. 352,
chaltau manu rakhai amritu chakhai.
satgur sevi amrit sabadu bhakhai.​
http://globalsikhstudies.net/articles/iscpapers/Jodh%20Singh%20Shabad-Guru%20(reformatted).doc

For complete write up and details please visit the given links.


----------

